# Second cycle



## boricuarage79 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sup guys,



So I have a retarded but serious questioned. Will be doing my second run of DNP as my boy gave me some 250mgs caps crystals.

I did a small run of 10 days last summer. The first few days 125mgs and the rest 250mgs. Different brand as it was powder tabs and you guys probably know which one I'm talking about because it's very hard to get em now.

Ok my question is I would like to lower the dose of the caps.. 150mg/200 mg. To check my tolerance.  Or should I just take the whole 250mg.

How would I measure it on a digital scale if i want to take some dnp out

My friend went up to 1 gram of the caps, but the powder tabs he can only tolerate 600 mgs. And he also had allergic reaction to the crystal caps.

Nevertheless the caps are legit.

I been out of the gym almost 5 months and had to quit all my cycles due to Injury and now I'm back at the gym 3 weeks.  Gained a lil bit of body fat on my  time off so been doing cardio at least 6 times a week after my workouts.

I know these DNP questions are like broking records.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 1, 2017)

First of all, how did you react and how much weight did u lose the first time around? Did you keep the weight off? 
If not, your torturing yourself for nothing. 

Also, how much do you weight? As long as your not 90 pounds and under, 250 should be a fine starting point.


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 1, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> First of all, how did you react and how much weight did u lose the first time around? Did you keep the weight off?
> If not, your torturing yourself for nothing.
> 
> Also, how much do you weight? As long as your not 90 pounds and under, 250 should be a fine starting point.



Thanks Ron,

I'm 5'6 

At around 176-178 pounds 
Bout 15 percent BF

I reacted well to the powder tabs(not sure if I can mention sources) .. Some sweats at night but nothing major..  felt weird but I think it was more mental because after all its DNP..
Yes I did lose some weight at the time.

This time is crystal and different brand this why I ask.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2017)

200 to 250 is generally considered the safe starting dose. Especially if you have ran it already and know a bit about how you react.

I never noticed a difference between crystal and powder personally.

Imo don't **** with the caps. It's not needed. Start at one cap per day. Maybe even stay at 1 cap for thirty days or so.


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 200 to 250 is generally considered the safe starting dose. Especially if you have ran it already and know a bit about how you react.
> 
> I never noticed a difference between crystal and powder personally.
> 
> Imo don't **** with the caps. It's not needed. Start at one cap per day. Maybe even stay at 1 cap for thirty days or so.



Kewl..appreciate the input..have not started yet


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 200 to 250 is generally considered the safe starting dose. Especially if you have ran it already and know a bit about how you react.
> 
> I never noticed a difference between crystal and powder personally.
> 
> Imo don't **** with the caps. It's not needed. Start at one cap per day. Maybe even stay at 1 cap for thirty days or so.



I wholeheartedly agree with PoB. 200-250mg a day is practically dummy proof. Be patient.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 11, 2017)

I would hate to use that shit in the summer


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 8, 2017)

Its not that bad in the summer as long as youre not ****ing retarded


----------

